# Magnex Group Buy - Orders placed, Payment made!



## jacksprat

Apologies people,

I have had a nightmare with Magnex they are currently rebranding etc with their parent company so great news!

Price inc of VAT but without delivery will be Â£321 IF i can get 10 orders and only if i can get 10.

Delivery is Â£15 so a total of Â£336 delivered.

They will take 4 weeks to make as they will be made as a brand new batch using their new design which fits better than any other exhaust on the market for a TT.

Apologies for the delay. Updated on Page 1 also please add your name to the list.

Once i have 10 definates i will order them up and you will have to pay magnex direct

This is closing Sunday 13th April people!

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat) - Details Received Apologies people,

I have had a nightmare with Magnex they are currently rebranding etc with their parent company so great news!

Price inc of VAT but without delivery will be Â£321 IF i can get 10 orders and only if i can get 10.

Delivery is Â£15 so a total of Â£336 delivered.

They will take 4 weeks to make as they will be made as a brand new batch using their new design which fits better than any other exhaust on the market for a TT.

Apologies for the delay. Updated on Page 1 also please add your name to the list.

Once i have 10 definates i will order them up and you will have to pay magnex direct

This is closing Sunday 13th April people!

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat) - Details Received 
2. David Hocking (davesTT225) - Details Received 
3. Petesy - Details Received 
4. Rob (Elrao) - Details Received 
5. Rabvtec - Details Received 
6. alibTTman - Details Received 
7. Biggsy - Details Received 
8. graham225 - Details Received 
9. dawsonic - Details Received 
10. smollster - Details Received 
11. y3putt (mark) - Details Received 
12. Jas225 - Details Received
13. Hark

Can everyone please PM me your name address and contact number! 

OK all details are now with Magnex.

Please call this number: 01773 876330
Ask for Lisa
Confirm your name (she has them all)
Confirm invoice address and delivery address if different
Then Pay Razz

If we can get this done Today/Tomorrow that would be great as she will not hang around.

If anyone wishes to be added please let me know ASAP.

Thanks,

Jack
__________


----------



## smollster

I may be interested. What is the sound like on a magnex.......to be honest I am not that bothered about improved HP but want a real meaty sound

so are magnex louder than blueflame/miltek or any other ones?

also what size are the end tail pipes?

cheers


----------



## jacksprat

Magnex have the "loudest" grumble of them all however it isn't offensive by any means. More of a growl so nice and manly!

100mm Tips, Wak has a Magnex so i guess that says it all....


----------



## a13xbb

might be worth trying this ebay seller
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-1-8-TURBO ... 0232866508

I might be intrested if we can get it down to Â£350 :wink:


----------



## jutty

id be intrested


----------



## Hark

Looking at this, but want to see one at acecafe 1st so depends when you are putting orders in.


----------



## dawsonic

I'd be interested too.


----------



## taylormade-tt

Get one guy's you wont regret it 

The sound is awesome deep growl and the 4.5 inch pipes are huuuuuuuuuge  










:wink:

Tom.


----------



## p1tse

do you have a close up of the inner pipe?


----------



## ian simmo

Count me in guys, up for this i am.


----------



## 007TT

Go for the Magnex, i have one of the bosses names at Magnex maybe if you contact him direct he'll do a good deal ? if anyone local wants to listen to my Magnex let me know


----------



## Hark

it doesnt say where ur based?


----------



## rabTT

I'm interested, especially whilst there is talk on here regarding the quality of the more recent bacthes of Milltek exhausts being provided for the TT, so definitely count me in :wink:


----------



## elrao

Possibly if I don't find a 2nd hand exhaust first. Would have to beat the Blueflame etc. prices on eBay though!


----------



## jacksprat

I am sure i can get it lower than the seller on ebay including delivery 

They are as good as Milltek and Blueflame in quality sound better and dont rust or have any fitment probs any more


----------



## jacksprat

Ok update,

Gone direct to Magnex and am now awaiting a price for a bulk buy. They seem very accommodating and i am confident on a price closer to Â£350

I will keep you all updated


----------



## elrao

For Â£350 delivered then I will be in!


----------



## jacksprat

Elrao you got any more bits for sale on the TT or are you keeping them all now mate?


----------



## superfacer

Hello !

Can i fitt this with original exhaust ? Looks really good


----------



## graham225

Â£350 delivered, that's going in the right direction :roll: keep me posted JS.


----------



## elrao

jacksprat said:


> Elrao you got any more bits for sale on the TT or are you keeping them all now mate?


Still selling Bluflame sports cats, i think everything else is sold or I am keeping it, I have lost track! Would prob sell my hard top for the right money, but in no rush to sell it as it cost me a small fortune 3 years ago!


----------



## smollster

Â£350 delivered sounds very good and if Wak has one then they must be good!

count me in for that price (how much do you reckon to get it fitted......and is it resonated or non resonated?)

cheers

ps
I take it there are no issues in regards to emissions (mot)???


----------



## rik-e

i'm in at Â£350 or less inc delivery 

Fitting wouldn't be anymore than Â£30 at an exhaust place I wouldn't think.


----------



## 007TT

Got mine fitted @ http://www.topgear.co.uk/contact/ Â£40 all in


----------



## 007TT

Hark said:


> it doesnt say where ur based?


West London


----------



## superfacer

taylormade-tt said:


> Get one guy's you wont regret it
> 
> The sound is awesome deep growl and the 4.5 inch pipes are huuuuuuuuuge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Tom.


How much do i need to change to fitt original exhaustpipe ? How much for shipment to Sweden


----------



## elrao

We any nearer to getting a price on this?


----------



## Wild Woods

I'm interested as I'm concerned about the Milltek quality (even though I work next door to them in Derby)

Has anyone got a sound file they can post as I don't want to be mistaken for a chav in a corsa :lol: :lol:


----------



## 007TT

Wild Woods said:


> I'm interested as I'm concerned about the Milltek quality (even though I work next door to them in Derby)
> 
> Has anyone got a sound file they can post as I don't want to be mistaken for a chav in a corsa :lol: :lol:


Try here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=exhaust nothing like hearing it in person :? the Magnex is the best looking and sounding imo, nothing like a chav nova with a big bore peco :roll:


----------



## Jas225

I too would be interested - best looking exhaust out there 8)


----------



## Petesy

interested at Â£350 inclusive of delivery
any progress on this?


----------



## rabTT

Hi Jack

Are we any further forward on this .. ? 

Rab


----------



## Wild Woods

I'm interested if I can get through a week without spending on a repair.

Next week. God only knows

This week. Â£100 battery (needed urgently and had to pay the price)

Last week. airbag error code reset

Week before. cambelt and water pump

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jacksprat

Ok guy who organises group buys etc for Car exhausts at Magnex has been on holiday and he is back tomorrow so will update you when i hear from him.

Jack


----------



## superfacer

jacksprat said:


> Ok guy who organises group buys etc for Car exhausts at Magnex has been on holiday and he is back tomorrow so will update you when i hear from him.
> 
> Jack


Can someone please help my send a Magnex exhaust to Sweden ?


----------



## Wild Woods

jacksprat said:


> Ok guy who organises group buys etc for Car exhausts at Magnex has been on holiday and he is back tomorrow so will update you when i hear from him.
> 
> Jack


Any updates yet?


----------



## lloydie999

im in too if we can get free delivery


----------



## davesTT225

i'm registering an interest, any updates?


----------



## superfacer

im in too if we can get free delivery


----------



## graham225

Jacksprat

Any news on this G/B mate, it's all gone a bit quiet.


----------



## jacksprat

Apologies people,

I have had a nightmare with Magnex they are currently rebranding etc with their parent company so great news!

Price inc of VAT but without delivery will be Â£321 IF i can get 10 orders and only if i can get 10.

Delivery is Â£15 so a total of Â£336 delivered.

They will take 4 weeks to make as they will be made as a brand new batch using their new design which fits better than any other exhaust on the market for a TT.

Apologies for the delay. Updated on Page 1 also please add your name to the list.

Once i have 10 definates i will order them up and you will have to pay magnex direct 

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat) 
2. David Hocking (davesTT225) 
3. Petesy 
4. Rob (Elrao) 
5. Rabvtec 
6. alibTTman 
7. Biggsy 
8. graham225
9. dawsonic
10.


----------



## davesTT225

I'm in  - That's a certainty.

David Hocking (davesTT225)


----------



## Petesy

that'll ding dang do  
i am a definate.
good work that man!


----------



## jacksprat

Petesy said:


> that'll ding dang do
> i am a definate.
> good work that man!


Brilliant,

Only 7 left to go!

Petesy i will confirm delivery is same for you but i assume it is or at least very close as you are in NI.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Jas225

jacksprat said:


> using their new design which fits better than


New design - Will the tailpipes be the same as the old design? What else has changed?


----------



## elrao

As per my pm, count me in Jack!

6 more to go...


----------



## jacksprat

Jas225 said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> using their new design which fits better than
> 
> 
> 
> New design - Will the tailpipes be the same as the old design? What else has changed?
Click to expand...

Yes all is the same it is now just a perfect fit.

Looks wise its the same the only thing that has changed is shape of piping and mounts.

Get your name down!


----------



## nilanth

That's a damn good price.

I got one as part of the last group buy for Â£400 and got it fiited with no probs whatsoever at topgear in St.Albans for Â£50.

You guys will not be dissapointed!!!!!


----------



## 007TT

cheap as chips, i paid a lot more [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jacksprat

Yup Hopefully people will realise these retail at over Â£400 before delivery which represents a 30% discount! 

Told you lot i would get a good price


----------



## rabTT

I'M IN .. !!


----------



## Biggsy

I am in too!


----------



## a13xbb

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat)
2. David Hocking (davesTT225)
3. Petesy
4. Rob (Elrao)
5. Rabvtec
6. alibTTman
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Biggsy

I am in too!


----------



## a13xbb

copy and paste :?

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat)
2. David Hocking (davesTT225)
3. Petesy
4. Rob (Elrao)
5. Rabvtec
6. alibTTman
7. Biggsy
8.
9.
10.


----------



## graham225

Count me in defo


----------



## graham225

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat)
2. David Hocking (davesTT225)
3. Petesy
4. Rob (Elrao)
5. Rabvtec
6. alibTTman
7. Biggsy
8. graham225
9.
10.


----------



## jacksprat

All added,

Remember its not limited to 10 its just 10 minimum 

2 more!


----------



## a13xbb

more than 10 and its Â£250 delivered    

this is not true just trying to get numbers up :wink:


----------



## Hark

Depends when you need payment mate if its now I can't do it, end of the month is a possibility.

How will it work as well if we get 10, order and then 2 weeks later we want to order a few more, do we still get GB price?>


----------



## Hark

Sorry...secondly

Whats the saving on this? Am I right in thinking they are Â£352 from awesome? + delivery?

EDIT: Â£52 plus vat plus delivery = Â£428!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksprat

Hark said:


> Depends when you need payment mate if its now I can't do it, end of the month is a possibility.
> 
> How will it work as well if we get 10, order and then 2 weeks later we want to order a few more, do we still get GB price?>


I doubt it mate as they will want to do them as a batch.

However could you not maybe scape the bottom of the cookie jar and find that Â£336?! :lol:


----------



## jacksprat

Hark said:


> Sorry...secondly
> 
> Whats the saving on this? Am I right in thinking they are Â£352 from awesome? + delivery?
> 
> EDIT: Â£52 plus vat plus delivery = Â£428!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah i was going to say its all plus VAT... 

So like i say nearly a Â£100 saving.

Come on i know you could borrow the money :lol:


----------



## jacksprat

May i just add, noone will beat this price on a Magnex.

It is direct from Magnex and will be a one off as a sample to the TT forum of their new improved design


----------



## Hark

Ok missus doesn't want a magnex for her birthday. Just put it to her.... next idea?

Am sorely tempted. RR day on 19th someone will have one there won't they? In the meantime are we talking like payment this week?


----------



## jacksprat

Ok so seeing as this is going very quickly please can i have everyones mobile contact details and full names/addresses over PM so i can email them to Magnex and they can tick you off as you each pay.

I will run this until Friday so people can get their names down then we can order.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Jas225

I want one, i was just going to wait until the rolling rd day so i could see\hear one for myself :!:

Now looks like i will have to make a decision earlier [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Hark

Jas225 said:


> I want one, i was just going to wait until the rolling rd day so i could see\hear one for myself :!:
> 
> Now looks like i will have to make a decision earlier [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


My exact same thoughts mate.

That and the distinct lack of mullah to pay for it...


----------



## kenny_no

I'm DEFINATELY in. Milltek (hear me out) live about 2 miles from my house, so i popped in last week & they said they'd fit a system for me no probs but its Â£500+. I wanted a Magnex originally but i've been told fitting the twin pipes on a 180 is a problem? I've got the cash waiting & really would prefer the Magnex. Anyone know whether fitting this as opposed to a semi-bespoke Milltek system would be an issue?


----------



## denTTed

I maybe up for this too, can confirm by friday. If you can hold on till then, my car has TT fever at the mo. Maf last week coil packs this week, going to do all four. But eveything comes in 3's according to my mum, so waiting for the next failure before I commit.


----------



## smollster

i am definately in........can you add me to the list

sorry......just worked how to add to the list and done it!!!!!


----------



## smollster

jacksprat said:


> Apologies people,
> 
> I have had a nightmare with Magnex they are currently rebranding etc with their parent company so great news!
> 
> Price inc of VAT but without delivery will be Â£321 IF i can get 10 orders and only if i can get 10.
> 
> Delivery is Â£15 so a total of Â£336 delivered.
> 
> They will take 4 weeks to make as they will be made as a brand new batch using their new design which fits better than any other exhaust on the market for a TT.
> 
> Apologies for the delay. Updated on Page 1 also please add your name to the list.
> 
> Once i have 10 definates i will order them up and you will have to pay magnex direct
> 
> 1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat)
> 2. David Hocking (davesTT225)
> 3. Petesy
> 4. Rob (Elrao)
> 5. Rabvtec
> 6. alibTTman
> 7. Biggsy
> 8. graham225
> 9. dawsonic
> 10.smollster


----------



## y3putt

Hi, am I too late to put my name down for one of these exhaust's?

Mark


----------



## Biggsy

I think its a minimum of 10 so you should be fine


----------



## superfacer

Hello !

Can you trhow PayPal ?

Kind Regs


----------



## jacksprat

superfacer said:


> Hello !
> 
> Can you trhow PayPal ?
> 
> Kind Regs


pardon?

it wont be paypal you will pay magnex direct mate if you want your name down no problem


----------



## jacksprat

y3putt said:


> Hi, am I too late to put my name down for one of these exhaust's?
> 
> Mark


Added


----------



## jacksprat

Still waiting on A LOT of peoples details! Come on you Rabble lol...

I will be closing this Sunday so Everyone can pay Magnex Monday and then the order will be 4 weeks from then.


----------



## jacksprat

Good stuff,

Awaiting details from 
2. David Hocking (davesTT225) 
3. Petesy 
5. Rabvtec 
8. graham225 
11. y3putt (mark)

5 More lots of details please! address and numbers.... ASAP


----------



## davesTT225

pm'd my details


----------



## graham225

JS

I pm'd you my details on Tuesday :?

I have sent them to you again, hope you get them this time.

I want a Magnex :arrow: I want a Magnex :arrow: I want a Magnex :arrow: I want a Magnex.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Petesy

jack
like graham i pm'd these details to you on tuesday night
i have sent them again this morning
if there is a difficulty please pm me with an alternative email
thanks


----------



## jacksprat

Sorry lads,

My PM inbox was full! 

Just waiting on a few more details now from people.


----------



## Hark

I'm mulling this over will let you know tomorrow mate.

Just a question and please don't take this the wrong way, just trying to cover myself. When we pay do we phone magnex and ask for someone or do we get an invoice or what? This is nothing against you and I'm 99.9% sure its legit but I was thinking this morning if the wrong person did it you could really get scammed. ie 11 of us phone up a number and pay Â£336 to the guy on the phone who could then disappear with Â£3.5k and were left with a phone number and a TTForum login. 

I'm only asking mate, this is not meant in anyway as anything you but the worlds a crap place sometimes so I try to watch my back. Hope this is taken the right way


----------



## graham225

Good point Matt cant be too careful these days. The world today makes us all cynical. No offence to JSpratt but i'm sure he would be just as cautious.

If we can pay by credit card and we should be able to as Magnex are a big company and will surely accept credit cards, then we would be covered by the card company because the amount is over Â£100.

Anyone correct me if i'm wrong.

Regards

Graham


----------



## rabTT

My, we are a cynical lot :lol: :lol: kidding - it's true though as you only have to look on this forum and, like other forums, we suffer from our fair share of scammers trying their luck.

In our case however, I personally think we're okay as *jacksprat* is a seasoned forum member. Also, the number for Magnex (which I'm sure Jack will post once numbers are confirmed) will be a landline number of which can be checked against Directory Enquiries.

Again, I don't think Jack will take any of this personally as he'll agree that it's better to ask and be safe than Â£336 sorry..! 

ps - @*jacksprat* pm'd you with my details


----------



## Jas225

I will also confirm by Saturday the latest


----------



## smollster

sent you a pm jack............any chance you could create a list on here as to who has confirmed their details with you and ready to pay....

cheers


----------



## jacksprat

List is already on Page 1 

Yes in fact you can just go to the www.magnexexhausts.com and go to contact details and call the sales number on there and i will give name and contact details of the person to speak to 

Kicked up a right shit storm there lol!

Keep the names coming people!


----------



## Hark

EDIT - Was after a closing date but should have read 1st post.

Sorry.


----------



## smollster

ok .................little confused now...................do we now contact magnex ourselves and place the order........or are you gonna pass them our details we have sent via pm to your good self and magnex will contact us

maybe I am just having a blonde moment!!!

cheers!


----------



## graham225

When i click on the link it opens with Magnex home page for a second or two then switches to www.clftechnologies.com :?

Are they Magnex parent company :?: :?: :?:


----------



## jacksprat

graham225 said:


> When i click on the link it opens with Magnex home page for a second or two then switches to www.clftechnologies.com :?
> 
> WTF :?


Ok to clear things up.

I will email Magnex all names and details and chat them through everything. Then you can call them and confirm payment (for your security) This way i ensure everyones details get to them and there is no gaps 

CLF technologies is their parent company - hence on my first post me referencing the rebranding... :lol: Trust me it has caused me many hours of trouble in the last few weeks.

Go to www.magnexexhausts.com/contact to overcome thing and view the sales orderline number FOR YOU TO CALL ON MONDAY ONCE I HAVE SENT THEM ALL THE DETAILS ETC.


----------



## jacksprat

Just to reiterate.

No need to call Magnex until Monday when i have sorted everything and all names have been added. Also the lady who is organising it in Magnex (Lisa) isn't in until then.


----------



## graham225

JS

Thanks for clearing that up mate, it sounds like it has been a real pain in the ass for you.

Thanks for persevering..... you know it's worth it 8) 8)

Regards

Graham


----------



## jacksprat

No a pain in the ass just full time 

When that shiny exhaust arrives though i will be like a kid in a sweet shop... :lol:


----------



## graham225

jacksprat said:


> No a pain in the ass just full time
> 
> When that shiny exhaust arrives though i will be like a kid in a sweet shop... :lol:


DITTO, i want my baby to have two shiny pipes sticking out of her rear :twisted:  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## superfacer

Can you buy Magnex in Sweden ?


----------



## superfacer

How big is the exhaust pipe ? 4 " or 4,5 " ?


----------



## liffy99

Is there any choice on the rear exhaust pipe size ?
I don't want a pair of bazookas but want the back of my TT to look as atandard as possible (standard = 90mm right ?).

Anyone with a Magnex in Somerset availabl;e for a sound demo ?
What are they like on a 2 hour run - does the noise become tiring ?

Cheers


----------



## Jas225

I beleive the tailpipes are 100mm


----------



## Juber

liffy99 said:


> I don't want a pair of bazookas


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry that made me laugh!


----------



## mossi

Jas225 said:


> I beleive the tailpipes are 100mm


my bazookas oh they look nice, this is a 2 wk old magnex


----------



## graham225

Mossi whats the diameter of your pipes mate, will the zorst we are buying have the same diameter as yours.

Hope so :twisted:

Regards

Graham


----------



## Jas225

mossi said:


> Jas225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive the tailpipes are 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> my bazookas oh they look nice, this is a 2 wk old *magnex*
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## jacksprat

Yes ours will have the same pipes in fact it is the same exhaust!


----------



## graham225

That's 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jas225

Ok, i'm in on this too. Have not heard it yet, apart from a few sound clips, but i am sure i will not be dissapointed :!: And it's the best looking out there 8)

1. Jack McEvoy (Jacksprat) - Details Received 
2. David Hocking (davesTT225) - Details Received 
3. Petesy - Details Received 
4. Rob (Elrao) - Details Received 
5. Rabvtec - Details Received 
6. alibTTman - Details Received 
7. Biggsy - Details Received 
8. graham225 - Details Received 
9. dawsonic - Details Received 
10. smollster - Details Received 
11. y3putt (mark) - Details Received 
12. Jas225


----------



## Jas225

Also just PM'd you my details - thanks for setting this up Jack


----------



## graham225

Jack

What's happening with this GB have you passed on our details to Magnex yet, if so when do we call the Magnex contact Lisa to set up delivery ect ect.

PS can you post up the number so there's no confusion :roll:

Regards

Graham


----------



## Hark

add me

will pm details later


----------



## graham225

Thought you couldn't resist mate :wink:

Graham


----------



## jacksprat

graham225 said:


> Jack
> 
> What's happening with this GB have you passed on our details to Magnex yet, if so when do we call the Magnex contact Lisa to set up delivery ect ect.
> 
> PS can you post up the number so there's no confusion :roll:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


Speaking with Lisa at Magnex tomorrow to set up the details etc so we can all pay her 

Number etc to come peeps!


----------



## Jas225

Hark said:


> add me
> 
> will pm details later


 :lol: I knew you would :wink:


----------



## Jas225

Hark said:


> add me
> 
> will pm details later


 :lol: I knew you would :wink:


----------



## graham225

*Speaking with Lisa at Magnex tomorrow to set up the details etc so we can all pay her Wink

Number etc to come peeps!*

Nice one Jack, look forward to you posting the final details 8)


----------



## jacksprat

OK all details are now with Magnex.

Please call this number: 01773 876330
Ask for Lisa
Confirm your name (she has them all)
Confirm invoice address and delivery address if different
Then Pay 

If we can get this done Today/Tomorrow that would be great as she will not hang around.

If anyone wishes to be added please let me know ASAP.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## rabTT

That's me paid! And I got a further discount for being 1st - woohoo! 8)

.. kidding [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## davesTT225

just sorted mine too..


----------



## jacksprat

Good stuff people! Keep em coming


----------



## graham225

The deed is done, quoted 4-6 weeks for delivery. Jack once everyone as paid what's the next step :?:

Will you be posting regular updates :?:


----------



## jacksprat

Once everyone has paid they will be ordered - So should be tomorrow

I will then post a weekly update however they seem pretty efficient so i would guess there shouldn't be any issues


----------



## y3putt

10-4 Good Buddies...

Thats me all paid...

Soon have a Magnex Convoy!!!

Do I sound excited ....or what!! [smiley=dude.gif]

Mark.


----------



## Biggsy

Hi Jack
I just called Lisa @ Magnex to pay up but am not on her list - could you check and confirm....

Cheers
Rob


----------



## smollster

Right thats me paid me paid..........all sorted...............any ideas on what I should expect to pay to get it fitted?

also just realised.....is it just the back box we are getting.......and are they resonated or non resonated?


----------



## jacksprat

smollster said:


> Right thats me paid me paid..........all sorted...............any ideas on what I should expect to pay to get it fitted?
> 
> also just realised.....is it just the back box we are getting.......and are they resonated or non resonated?


Full system and non resonated


----------



## jacksprat

Biggsy said:


> Hi Jack
> I just called Lisa @ Magnex to pay up but am not on her list - could you check and confirm....
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Rob,

Apologies you have now been added! There was one more person than i though on this!


----------



## smollster

thx for the reply........as you can see I have very little knowledge on such things although I do know that non resonated means its louder.......which is all good as far as I am concerned!!!!!

No issues around the catalytic(?) converters and emissions when the mot is due.?????..........sorry if these questions are so obvious to some of you.........but like I said.......I really have no idea!!!!!

cheers


----------



## davesTT225

...emissions should be unaffected AFAIK.


----------



## jacksprat

smollster said:


> thx for the reply........as you can see I have very little knowledge on such things although I do know that non resonated means its louder.......which is all good as far as I am concerned!!!!!
> 
> No issues around the catalytic(?) converters and emissions when the mot is due.?????..........sorry if these questions are so obvious to some of you.........but like I said.......I really have no idea!!!!!
> 
> cheers


Emissions: fine
MOT: no problem
All it means is free flowing gasses from the engine = faster (when mapped correctly etc)
Noise: Nothing crazy loud just a nice grumble - best sounding exhaust for the TT by far


----------



## Petesy

didn't get to this job today fellas 
first thing tomorrow though


----------



## Hark

Ill try to ring tomorrow work was busy today.


----------



## jacksprat

Please everyone pay tomorrow or it will be closing as we will easily have 10 paid by tomorrow.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Jas225

I will also pay in the morning


----------



## davesTT225

good morning all! - don't forget


----------



## Petesy

thanks for the reminder dave

the deed is done with the lovely lisa...

only another Â£3 for delivery to Belfast!


----------



## Biggsy

I have paid too now!


----------



## graham225

That's it lads keep exercising those credit cards, lets get this show on the road :twisted: :twisted:

Any slackers out there get your plastic out, your TT needs you


----------



## Hark

paid


----------



## Jas225

All Paid


----------



## graham225

Hark said:


> paid


You know it makes sense mate :roll: :roll: spend spend thats all i have done this month. and now i want the liquid TT mod :roll:

When the exhaust is delivered i'm going to have to tell my missus i won it in a raffle :lol: :lol: :lol:

Women they don't just understand :wink:


----------



## elrao

Have paid, well sort of. As I need it shipping direct to JBS I have had to send them a cheque as they will not ship to an address other that the registered credit card address 

Has effectively cost me Â£12 more now, as I won't get the 4% cash back from using my master card.


----------



## davesTT225

How are we doing, many more still to pay?


----------



## graham225

That's 10 by my reckoning 8)


----------



## rabTT

jacksprat said:


> smollster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right thats me paid me paid..........all sorted...............any ideas on what I should expect to pay to get it fitted?
> 
> also just realised.....is it just the back box we are getting.......and are they resonated or non resonated?
> 
> 
> 
> Full system and non resonated
Click to expand...

@*smollster*, you mean to say you were willing to pay Â£336 for just a backbox..!  :lol:

@*jacksprat*, I never considered the resonated/non-resonated issue :roll: any chance that they could make mine the resonated type? Do you think I should I call Lisa direct to see? :?


----------



## jacksprat

rabvtec said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smollster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right thats me paid me paid..........all sorted...............any ideas on what I should expect to pay to get it fitted?
> 
> also just realised.....is it just the back box we are getting.......and are they resonated or non resonated?
> 
> 
> 
> Full system and non resonated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @*smollster*, you mean to say you were willing to pay Â£336 for just a backbox..!  :lol:
> 
> @*jacksprat*, I never considered the resonated/non-resonated issue :roll: any chance that they could make mine the resonated type? Do you think I should I call Lisa direct to see? :?
Click to expand...

There is only 1 type of Magnex  WHat i meant wa sthat is the equivalent of a non res milltek but dont worry its not offensive!


----------



## rabTT

jacksprat said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smollster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right thats me paid me paid..........all sorted...............any ideas on what I should expect to pay to get it fitted?
> 
> also just realised.....is it just the back box we are getting.......and are they resonated or non resonated?
> 
> 
> 
> Full system and non resonated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @*smollster*, you mean to say you were willing to pay Â£336 for just a backbox..!  :lol:
> 
> @*jacksprat*, I never considered the resonated/non-resonated issue :roll: any chance that they could make mine the resonated type? Do you think I should I call Lisa direct to see? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only 1 type of Magnex  WHat i meant wa sthat is the equivalent of a non res milltek but dont worry its not offensive!
Click to expand...

Oh right, I gotcha now :roll:

I do remember a number of years ago, having a Magnex on a supercharged Corolla GTi I had and it did sound 'sweet' .. thanks again, *jack* :wink:


----------



## davesTT225

I went for a drive in a B5 S4 I was interested in, that had a magnex cat-back system on and it was nice, lovely deep grumble, nothing "boomy" just a subtle undertone. Hope it sounds as nice on my 1.8 (rather than 2.7 v6!).

Also, wonder what effect the wak-box will have on it?


----------



## jacksprat

Everyone has now paid bar Kenny who has unfortunately missed the band wagon 

But for the rest of us expect to receive your exhaust in 4-5 weeks 

Pleasure dealing with you lot!


----------



## davesTT225

no probs, THANK YOU for dealing with all the communications and setting this GB up in the first place!


d


----------



## Petesy

i have thanked you before...
and i'll thank you again...
thanks jack
good job


----------



## graham225

Yeah thanks Jack, appreciate all your efforts on this GB.

Keep us posted of any progress ect ect :wink:

4-5 weeks Jack  cant you make 4-5 days :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggsy

Thank you for organising this - can't wait for it to arrive  [/quote]


----------



## y3putt

Jack............

Many thanks also, I,m hoping it might be here before the 11th May,

To show off at the Kent meet!!!

Fingers crossed eh,

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## a13xbb

paid today cheers matey


----------



## Jas225

Nice one Jack [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - can't wait to get this fitted


----------



## rabTT

Yes, I'd also like to echo the sentiment .. it's not easy negotiating and organising GBs, so a big thank you to you, *jack* 8)


----------



## alandamtt

I would love to compare my Remus exhaust with the Magnex.  If i only was a bit slower in ordering my Remus. This is cheap for any exhaust.


----------



## davesTT225

ok, I'm getting quite excited already!! - anyone else?

"Are we nearly there yet?"

Want to see some quality before/after shots!


----------



## jacksprat

I want to see a quality "drive by" video so people can hear the genuine sound they make. None of this nonsy blipping of the throttle! :twisted:


----------



## rabTT

.. I see they've taken payment off already :? Anyone else had this done? I guess that they just want to make sure that all payments clear but 4 weeks before expected delivery .. hmmm :?


----------



## jacksprat

They took payment immediately after the order was placed as otherwise they could have been at a loss with cancelled orders 

Nothing to fear as they are being made from scratch they wanted to be sure our commitment was concrete


----------



## graham225

Also had payment taken, can't blame really them if there making these to order at this special price.

They would be left with a number of exhausts if anyone had a last minute change of mind.

Like Jack said it just shows our commitment.

Don't worry

:roll:


----------



## y3putt

Yes Gentlemen..........

Don,t worry!!................ Be Patient!!!!

Remember..... we all paid by credit card...............

Soooo........ if you're worried about anything, give your card supplier a ring,

But................. when they turn up we,ll all have a grin from ear to ear!!!


----------



## rabTT

No problems guys .. I wasn't too concerned but I just wondered. I'm guessing if all goes well that this new improved design/fit will go into full production anyway.

I just got my VTDA from Steve Schwing yesterday and fitted it same day. What a lovely piece of kit and the throttle response is much improved, not to mention the little roar when I initially depress the go pedal   The Magnex should prove to be a great companion for it..!


----------



## graham225

Jack

Out of interest you mentioned the zorsts on this GB are a new design, does that mean we wil be the first TT'ers to have these fitted anywhere in country :?:

How do they differ from the original Magnex :?:

Do you have one of the new designs fitted to yours, how's it sound now it's coking up a bit


----------



## elrao

rabvtec said:


> No problems guys .. I wasn't too concerned but I just wondered. I'm guessing if all goes well that this new improved design/fit will go into full production anyway.
> 
> I just got my VTDA from Steve Schwing yesterday and fitted it same day. What a lovely piece of kit and the throttle response is much improved, not to mention the little roar when I initially depress the go pedal   The Magnex should prove to be a great companion for it..!


I have been thinking about the VTDA, you are obviously happy with it!? Did you get the air feeds for it too?


----------



## rabTT

elrao said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problems guys .. I wasn't too concerned but I just wondered. I'm guessing if all goes well that this new improved design/fit will go into full production anyway.
> 
> I just got my VTDA from Steve Schwing yesterday and fitted it same day. What a lovely piece of kit and the throttle response is much improved, not to mention the little roar when I initially depress the go pedal   The Magnex should prove to be a great companion for it..!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about the VTDA, you are obviously happy with it!? Did you get the air feeds for it too?
Click to expand...

@*elrao*, you have PM, mate :wink:


----------



## Hark

VDTA airfilter?

If thats what your on about bought mine off Nem and it makes a cracking noise mate.


----------



## fh51hfo

am i to late for this Group Buy,,,,

Have only came across it here,


----------



## graham225

I think it's too late now mate, Magnex have taken the orders and payment.

You could pm jacksprat, he's the guy who organised the GB


----------



## starski4578

Am i too late?


----------



## jacksprat

Call Magnex, see what they say...


----------



## superfacer

If some one want to make some money they can sellit to me for a littlebit more ! Feel free for PM me !


----------



## elrao

I could well be selling mine on due to a potential change of plan...paid by cheque so should be able to change the delivery address too!

Not looking to make anything out of it, but payment would have to be by bank transfer or cheque so I don't lose any cash!

Anyone interested in this please PM me and let me know!


----------



## smollster

how long now before delivery????.........1st one to get it delivered then let us know!!!!!!


----------



## davestt225-2

The timescales people have been quoted seem to have varied a little, from 4 to 6 weeks, what's the score? - first-come-first-served (i.e. first-paid-first-served?)

4-6 weeks would be w/c 12th May to w/c 26th May.


----------



## graham225

Jack

Are you able to confirm a delivery date yet :?: I pm'd you last week but got no reply :?


----------



## jacksprat

21st/22nd May

Sorry been very busy with work etc.

They have said will be with you by the above dates


----------



## graham225

Spoke with Magnex this morning and was given a delivery date for our exhausts 13/15 May 

Not long now guys :wink:


----------



## Jas225

Nice 

What is everyone doing regarding fitting :?: Just getting it done at a local garage or going to a more specialist place :?:


----------



## graham225

Having my fitted at the place i have my servicing done, don't really want to hand a shiny new exhaust to the local fitters.

Don't forget :roll: to post up when you receive yours.


----------



## elrao

Mine is going direct to JBS to be fitted along with their Twin Scroll Turbo kit :twisted:


----------



## Biggsy

Hey, I spoke to Wak when I had my car serviced last week and he recommended a place called Tog Gearin Hayes who are a Powerflow dealer, think will take mine there. I also heard Wak's Magnex, sounds great!


----------



## Hark

Thought might take my to APS. Bit of treck but I can get heatshield fixed (if its that at the same time).


----------



## y3putt

Jack,

I,ve been making enquiries about having the exhaust fitted......

I,ve been asked whether the exhaust comes supplied with adaptor etc so that it fits onto original cats.......

Silly question .....but.... I take it ... it does?

Cos otherwise its makes a huge difference in the fitting price.!!

Many thanks

Mark.


----------



## graham225

Ok guys spoke with Lisa this morning, who confirmed the zorsts should be with us Fri/Sat


----------



## Jas225

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Petesy

if that exhaust arrives at my house this weekend i am in trouble!
i am on the ttoc alps tour and mrs petesy will be asking questions about the large package that arrives at the house
i had guessed i needn't tell her about the exhaust as i could intercept it before she would get wind of _'another tt parcel' _arriving at the door!
whoops
maybe delivery to belfast will be a little longer... :?


----------



## graham225

Anyone received theirs yet :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Biggsy

Nothing arrived today


----------



## y3putt

Hi Guys........

Sorry to say ..... I phoned Magnex yesterday and........

They told me the exhausts were.... hopefully!!!......

Being finished by Saturday ...to be delivered next week sometime??

Has anyone else phoned and had any news... updates??

Mark :?


----------



## Biggsy

Just spoke to Lisa @ Magnex and the exhausts have left today - should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## graham225

Just got off the phone from Lisa, the zorsts where shipped out on Friday with DHL couriers.

Should be with us mid week


----------



## Jas225

y3putt said:


> Jack,
> 
> I,ve been making enquiries about having the exhaust fitted......
> 
> I,ve been asked whether the exhaust comes supplied with adaptor etc so that it fits onto original cats.......
> 
> Silly question .....but.... I take it ... it does?
> 
> Cos otherwise its makes a huge difference in the fitting price.!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mark.


Graham, did you get an answer to the above by any chance during your chat with Lisa :?:


----------



## graham225

I spoke with Lisa and she told me the the zorst fit straight on to the cats without adapters, as they are especially made for the TT.

So in answer to your Q no you won't need any adapters.


----------



## y3putt

Guys.......

I,ve got me Magnex......arrived today at 09.15am

Excellent quality!!!..... got a middle box as well...

Made a mistake and posted this on the Forum... don,t know how to move it so I,ve posted it on here as well.....

Must say it was well packaged..... got bubble-wrap for life now :lol:

Cheers Mark


----------



## minimivic

Can somebody take some good pics and post up some accurate dimensions please  The only reason I havent joined is because Im unsure if I can get it to fit.


----------



## y3putt

Minimivic........

I,ve got a standard 225 exhaust for sale, you could buy that and see, going for good price !!

Mark


----------



## Jas225

So looking at the posts in the main forum - I see it is resonated :?:


----------



## graham225

My other half phoned me at work this morning and demanded to know what this rather large package is, that has just been delivered oops i forgot tell her i had purchased a new exhaust :roll:

Can't wait to get home and inspect it, will probably get some GBH off the missus as well


----------



## smollster

DHL turned up with mine at 1730 hrs today!!!!!!

My god those tips are huge......gonna look awsome when fitted.......hopefully by the weekend!!!!


----------



## davesTT225

I got mine today too, not unwrapped them as I'm going to save the suprise for when they've been fitted!

Getting the eibach springs fitted at the same time, next wed....can't wait!!


----------



## Petesy

exhaust has just arrived...
intercept from wife unsuccessful! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] 
she seems alright though! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hark

Hi guys could I have some feedback what the finish is like on yours? The tail pipes look fine but theres is a multitude of scratches (deep enough to feel with the nail) and a small ding in the back box.

Don't think it will be visible at all from the road as mostly on the top but not overly impressed. Looks a bit like its been tossed on a factory floor.

ore worried that these could cause rust etc if left??? Thoughts?


----------



## davesTT225

hmmm, sounds a bit poo, I'll open my parcel tonight when I get home and check it out!


----------



## davesTT225

mine seems fine buddy, only one minor scratch on the back box, nothing too visible and nothing deep, certainly nothing to cause any concern.....unlike the size of the tailpipes!! - man, they look BIG, am hoping it's not going to look daft when fitted!

Anyone got pics yet??


----------



## Jas225

I'll check mine when i get home tonight - with regards to tailpipes they should be 100mm


----------



## graham225

Rest assured guys the tailpipes look wicked and look soooo much better than the standard tailpipes :twisted: and the sound is awesome :twisted:

The fit is excellent from the cat back, the guy who fitted it was well impressed the backbox sits up nice and high not low down like the blueflame and my tailpipes sit out about 1/2" from the valance, very nice indeed and a bargain at Â£337.


----------



## Petesy

phwaaaaaaaaah
those pipes look the nuts!


----------



## davesTT225

top man for getting the pics up so soon, I've got to wait until Wed for mine 

I'm happy with the way they look on yours, not too big at all. Just need some sound clips now!!


----------



## graham225

I will try and get some sound clips up over the weekend


----------



## jacksprat

Graham,

When you do the sound clips can you put the camera on the pavement and do a driveby so you can give it a decent bit of welly for the sound? 

Cheeky i know but everyone elses sound clips are just on idle with a few revs, doesnt quite do it!


----------



## graham225

Thanks for the direction Mr Speilberg :lol:


----------



## ian222

Is this offer going to be run again with another 10 people?? That seems a great price there


----------



## matt225tt

im def up for this if the deal can be repeated! so thats 2 of us, can we get another 10 definates? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## m12osy

I could be the 3rd


----------



## ian222

this looks good lads so who wants to talk to magnex again??


----------



## graham225

Listen guys if one of you call this number: 01773 876330 ask for Lisa and see if she can repeat the price she did for the previous GB providing you have 10 people interested, i'm sure there won't be a problem, she's a top gal and very helpful.

Give her a call what have you too lose, by the way the zorst look the biz and sounds even better.

Check my pics out on page 21 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## elrao

Has anyone else NOT received their exhaust from the original group buy yet? Mine was going to JBS but they have not received it yet


----------



## graham225

If i were you i'd be on the blower to Lisa and find out if it's been shipped yet, my feeling is they were all shipped last week :?


----------



## elrao

Spoke to someone today, apparently it hasn't shipped because my payment has been made .... even though they cashed the cheque back on April 21st!

Still waiting for the finance dept to sort it out as they took payment over a month ago!!


----------



## Hark

Cant get mine fitted for another 3 weeks. Tried aps and VW midlands. Gutted.

My own fault for not phoning sooner but had alot on at work.


----------



## jacksprat

Hark,

Use anyone to fit mate its a quick job and not complicated???

Rob,

Sorry to hear that mate i am sure they will resolve ASAP and if you want me to chase them i will too 

Graham,

Spielberg it is :lol: - so where are my sound clips... mine is getting fitted Thursday!


----------



## fh51hfo

I could be the 4th


----------



## elrao

Got a call this morning to say the reason they hadn't dispatched is because my cheque was for Â£336 and the invoice amount was Â£337.12!! Apparently I owe them Â£1.12! They did agree to "let me off" this after I told them the price should have been Â£336 (correct me if I am wrong) - but I am interested to know how much you all got invoiced.


----------



## graham225

Jack

With this crap weather i haven't had chance to get outside to get any sound clips, hope to on Thursday but you will have yours on by then :wink:

Elrao

I paid Â£337.21

Matt

I wouldn't wait 3 weeks mate go to your local fitter like jack said it's a straight forward job.


----------



## elrao

jacksprat said:


> Apologies people,
> 
> I have had a nightmare with Magnex they are currently rebranding etc with their parent company so great news!
> 
> Price inc of VAT but without delivery will be Â£321 IF i can get 10 orders and only if i can get 10.
> 
> Delivery is Â£15 so a total of Â£336 delivered.


Hmmm, seems they either misquoted to Jack or they have overcharged everyone by Â£1.12!

Either way, I got mine for Â£336, so was mine the cheapest?

(Although if I could have used my credit card I would have gotten Â£13 cashback )


----------



## jacksprat

Still a saving of over Â£100


----------



## Petesy

there she blows!


----------



## xianb

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I know nowt about cars 
Would this exaust work on the 3.2 V6, and would it make it sound even better than it aleady does? 
cheers!


----------



## y3putt

Xianb.....

I suggest you contact Magnex direct.... there is a contact number I think on page 13 of this thread... i,m sure they will do an exhaust for the 3.2.....

And IMO..... Yes it will sound much better!!!!

Mark.


----------



## Juber

just seen Jacks and i cant belive how good these are compared to Militek!!

I think every one should buy Jack a drink at the next meeet for the effort hes put into these.


----------

